# knuckles



## Knuckles (Jul 11, 2009)

First time using the forum, hello to all. We are moving to the Torrox area in November and were wondering if anyone has any advice regarding opening a Spanish Bank account. In particular, which Bank, for some one with a very limited command of Spanish, and is cheapest for transfering money too, from the Uk. Thanks


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Knuckles said:


> First time using the forum, hello to all. We are moving to the Torrox area in November and were wondering if anyone has any advice regarding opening a Spanish Bank account. In particular, which Bank, for some one with a very limited command of Spanish, and is cheapest for transfering money too, from the Uk. Thanks


Where you from Knuckles?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Knuckles and welcome, I'm with Sol bank and I transfer my large ammounts of money with HIFX, altho my husband uses Currency direct

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hi Knuckles and welcome, I'm with Sol bank and I transfer my large ammounts of money with HIFX, altho my husband uses Currency direct
> 
> Jo xxx


I thought you were with Banca Del Bimbo Jo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I thought you were with Banca Del Bimbo Jo?



The way I'm feeling today you could be right Xtreme!! Totally knackered, trying to move house in this heat is no fun!!! I can hardly think straight - yeah, yeah, but its worse than usual!!!! lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## Knuckles (Jul 11, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Where you from Knuckles?


Thanks for the reply.
From England but been living in North Wales for last 20 years. Sorry about delay in replies weather bloody awful keeps knocking out line connection. Hope Spain better ha ha


----------



## Knuckles (Jul 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi Knuckles and welcome, I'm with Sol bank and I transfer my large ammounts of money with HIFX, altho my husband uses Currency direct
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the info JoJo, where are the Sol Banks cannot find any banks in Torrox. Good luck with the move bet you can't wait. Knuckles


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Knuckles said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> From England but been living in North Wales for last 20 years. Sorry about delay in replies weather bloody awful keeps knocking out line connection. Hope Spain better ha ha


Knuckles, its 45c here and almost unbearable!!! Theres no pleasing us is there, too cold, too wet, too hot.....!!!!!! Right now the thought of a bit of rain and a nice cool breeze instead of a fan oven when the door is open is wonderful 

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Knuckles said:


> Sorry about delay in replies weather bloody awful keeps knocking out line connection. Hope Spain better ha ha


Sorry to burst your bubble  Internet in spain is a lot worse than in the UK. In our case it's bloody awefull. :focus:


Welcome to the board


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble  Internet in spain is a lot worse than in the UK. In our case it's bloody awefull. :focus:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board


I have some good news for you Knuckles . I'm with Telecom ADSL and the connection is ok. Having said that, mine went down for 18 hrs the other day which is a rarity. There are the odd hiccups now and again  but usually not too bad. Someone mentioned it's because we are supposed to have the best climate in Europe?! How that makes a difference I don't know:noidea:

I'm sure there is a Sol bank on the Costa?! I say that because there were 2 now only one. I think it's still open...we had a lot of new banks open but one by one they are closing except the well established ones. Not too up on the pueblo tho'. I'm with La Caixa and the girls are lovely and speak english. It cost my son €15 to send me money the other day :cheer2:.

Weather on the Costa is 30 deg in the shade at the mo and rising...lol. It's the night time temp that really saps the energy. Slept all the night with the fan on me:smokin:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Knuckles and welcome to the forum! Cute name by the way!!

There's lots of posts on here regarding internet connections, etc....it's a bit of a bugbear for some of us, I'm afraid - along with the joys of Telefonica and Fenosa. Something else for you to look forward to!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Limoncella (May 6, 2009)

Hi, Halifax España has a branch in Torrox. Free transfers from the UK if you already bank with them back home. no i don't work for them!  good luck!


----------

